# Pain relief on LP



## san2016 (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi Ladies,

I am on LP and DR at moment taking Buserelin. I am waiting for AF to arrive before going for my DR scan. I have been having awful tummy cramps using hot water bottles etc.. I have been told that the Buserelin can cause bad cramps. 

Can anyone advise me if it is safe to take pain relief whilst on meds? Not sure if it is safe so was hoping some of you ladies might know? Fist time on DR meds...

Thanks


----------



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

Paracetamol is generally fine but worth checking with your clinic if you are so sore xxx


----------

